# Το νέο χαρτονόμισμα των 5 ευρώ...



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2013)

..από τον Μάιο, στις τσέπες μας (...).

Το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό της νέας σειράς χαρτονομισμάτων, που ονομάζεται Ευρώπη και θα αντικαταστήσει σταδιακά και σε βάθος χρόνου την τρέχουσα σειρά χαρτονομισμάτων, είναι το πορτρέτο της Ευρώπης (από την αρχαία ελληνική μυθολογία) και τα αυξημένα χαρακτηριστικά ασφαλείας.

Περισσότερα, στον ειδικό ιστότοπο της ΕΚΤ.







Η Ευρώπη στο υδατόσημο και στον ιστότοπο της ΕΚΤ:


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 11, 2013)

Θα το χρησιμοποιούμε κι εμείς άραγε αυτό; (πικρόχολο πρωινό χιούμορ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2013)

Βιντεάκι με τον κρατήρα που βρίσκεται στο Λούβρο και από όπου προέρχεται η προσωπογραφία της Ευρώπης (προηγείται εισαγωγή από τον Ντράγκι).


----------



## Marinos (Jan 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βιντεάκι με τον κρατήρα που βρίσκεται στο Λούβρο και από όπου προέρχεται η προσωπογραφία της Ευρώπης (προηγείται εισαγωγή από τον Ντράγκι).



Για κάποιο λόγο το μυαλό μου πήγε σε τέτοιο κρατήρα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 11, 2013)

Θα ήταν καλό να έβγαζαν χάρτινα και τα νομίσματα του ενός και των δύο ευρώ, πάντως. Όσο να 'ναι, άλλη βαρύτητα έχει το χαρτί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2013)

Με τον πληθωρισμό, πιθανότερο είναι να βγει πρώτα κέρμα των 5€.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 11, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Για κάποιο λόγο το μυαλό μου πήγε σε τέτοιο κρατήρα.



Έμ, δεν είσαι αρκούντως καβαφικός φαίνεται! :)

Ο κρατήρας (αν δεν κάνω φριχτό λάθος) προέρχεται από τον Τάραντα.

Και να μην ξεχάσουμε να σημειώσουμε και την είσοδο του κυριλλικού αλφαβήτου στα χαρτονομίσματα του ευρώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 11, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Θα ήταν καλό να έβγαζαν χάρτινα και τα νομίσματα του ενός και των δύο ευρώ, πάντως. Όσο να 'ναι, άλλη βαρύτητα έχει το χαρτί.



Επίσης άλλο κόστος:

_According to the nonpartisan Government Accountability Office, if America gets rid of its $1 bill and replaces it with a dollar coin, the U.S. will save $5.5 billion on printing costs over the next 30 years.
_

Πηγή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι γιατί μου αρέσει περισσότερο η ιδέα για κέρματα πλατίνας με ονομαστική αξία ενός τρισεκατομμυρίου δολαρίων το καθένα; (Ή ευρώ ή δραχμών... Δεν θα κολλήσουμε στις λεπτομέρειες.)

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2011/07/trillion_dollar_coin_debt_ceiling_balkin.html


----------



## bernardina (Jan 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εμένα πάλι γιατί μου αρέσει περισσότερο η ιδέα για κέρματα πλατίνας με ονομαστική αξία ενός τρισεκατομμυρίου δολαρίων το καθένα; (Ή ευρώ ή δραχμών... Δεν θα κολλήσουμε στις λεπτομέρειες.)
> 
> http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2011/07/trillion_dollar_coin_debt_ceiling_balkin.html



Ναι, αλλά θα 'χεις πρόβλημα όταν θα σου ζητήσει κανείς να του χαλάσεις...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εμένα πάλι γιατί μου αρέσει περισσότερο η ιδέα για κέρματα πλατίνας με ονομαστική αξία ενός τρισεκατομμυρίου δολαρίων το καθένα; (Ή ευρώ ή δραχμών... Δεν θα κολλήσουμε στις λεπτομέρειες.)


Του ενός τρισεκατομμυρίου δραχμών ίσα που θα φτάνει να καλύψει τις καταθέσεις στο στικάκιον...


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2013)

Σήμερα μου 'δωσαν το πρώτο τέτοιο, και φαίνεται αρκετά διαφορετικό στο χέρι σε σύγκριση με το παλιό (απ' τις φωτό δεν το 'χα κόψει για τόσο).


----------



## Rogerios (May 21, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Σήμερα μου 'δωσαν το πρώτο τέτοιο, και φαίνεται αρκετά διαφορετικό στο χέρι σε σύγκριση με το παλιό (απ' τις φωτό δεν το 'χα κόψει για τόσο).



Μια από τα ίδια κι εδώ. ;) (αλλά φαίνεται ότι η κόρη μου προηγήθηκε κατά μία ημέρα... κι είχε ακριβώς τις ίδιες εντυπώσεις: "μας δώσαν ένα πεντάευρο πολύ διαφορετικό από αυτό που ξέρουμε").


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2013)

Να κρατήσετε ένα από τα παλιά, να το 'χετε να το θυμόσαστε. Γιατί, όταν θα αποσύρουν τα δεκάευρα και τα πιο πάνω, θα κρατήσω φωτοτυπία...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2013)

Εγώ πρόσφατα πήρα ολόκληρο πακέτο από τα ακόμη νεότερα χαρτονομίσματα.


----------



## Zazula (May 21, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ πρόσφατα πήρα ολόκληρο πακέτο από τα ακόμη νεότερα χαρτονομίσματα.


Τότε θα πρέπει ν' ακούς καμπάνα! http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/pare_to_miden!_6927


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2013)

Εντωμεταξύ σήμερα μου 'πε η ταμίας στο σούπερ κάτι εντελώς κουλό, που θέλω να το επιβεβαιώσω κι από αλλού: ότι δηλαδή το νέο πεντάευρο δεν περνάει απ' τα μηχανάκια που 'χουν για την ανίχνευση των πλαστών!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2013)

Κάτι παρεμφερές διάβασα ότι έγινε στη Γερμανία: Το λογισμικό για την αναβάθμιση των περισσότερων αυτόματων πωλητών κλπ άργησε ή, τέλος πάντων, δεν εγκαταστάθηκε έγκαιρα, με αποτέλεσμα πολλά και διάφορα προβλήματα. Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε σε μηχανήματα αυτόματης έκδοσης εισιτηρίων λεωφορείων τρένων κλπ.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2013)

The epic fail continues... Καθώς σήμερα το πρόγραμμα είχε τράπεζες, δοκίμασα το νέο πεντάευρο στα μηχανήματα των ταμείων — και δεν πέρασε σε κανένα! Only in Europe...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Ας μου θυμίσει κάποιος ποια ήταν η ανάγκη δημιουργίας νέου χαρτονομίσματος. Είχε περάσει η εικαστική αξία του προηγούμενου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό της νέας σειράς χαρτονομισμάτων, που ονομάζεται Ευρώπη και θα αντικαταστήσει σταδιακά και σε βάθος χρόνου την τρέχουσα σειρά χαρτονομισμάτων, είναι [...] τα αυξημένα χαρακτηριστικά ασφαλείας.


Αρκεί;


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)

Αντί να βγάλουν χαρτονόμισμα των δύο και του ενός ευρώ, έστω και τώρα, κατόπιν εορτής...
Ό,τι να ναι!


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αρκεί;


Ναι, έχει τόσο καλά χαρακτηριστικά ασφαλείας που τα μηχανήματα το περνάνε για πλαστό. Ο _ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ_ τού epic fail!


----------



## bernardina (May 24, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, έχει τόσο καλά χαρακτηριστικά ασφαλείας που τα μηχανήματα το περνάνε για πλαστό. Ο _ΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ_ τού epic fail!



:laugh::clap:

Δε φταίνε τα χαρτονομίσματα -τα μηχανήματα φταίνε. :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Μα προφανώς έχει περισσότερα και διαφορετικά χαρακτηριστικά και απλώς, όσοι έπρεπε να προσαρμόσουν μηχανήματα, αδιαφόρησαν για την έγκαιρη ενημέρωση του λογισμικού τους.


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2013)

Ο αντικειμενικός σκοπός της εισαγωγής του επιτεύχθηκε; Όχι. Όχι μόνον δεν επιτεύχθηκε, αλλά απέτυχε παραγωδώς. Με τα λεφτά δεν πρέπει να παίζει κάποιος. Αν ήταν προϊόν γερμανικής βιομηχανίας και γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο (δηλ. εισαγωγή του προτού να έχει διασφαλιστεί η πλήρης έγκαιρη προσαρμογή και μετάπτωση), θα 'φηναν ποτέ να συμβεί τέτοια τρελή ήττα οι Τεύτονες; :twit:


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2013)

ΥΓ Συν, έχει υπολογίσει κανείς το κόστος για τις επιχειρήσεις; ;) Είμαι περίεργος να δω τη σχετική μελέτη σκοπιμότητας. :glare:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Ο αντικειμενικός σκοπός της εισαγωγής του επιτεύχθηκε; Όχι. Όχι μόνον δεν επιτεύχθηκε, αλλά απέτυχε παραγωδώς. Με τα λεφτά δεν πρέπει να παίζει κάποιος. Αν ήταν προϊόν γερμανικής βιομηχανίας και γινόταν κάτι τέτοιο (δηλ. εισαγωγή του προτού να έχει διασφαλιστεί η πλήρης έγκαιρη προσαρμογή και μετάπτωση), θα 'φηναν ποτέ να συμβεί τέτοια τρελή ήττα οι Τεύτονες; :twit:


Θέλεις πραγματικά απάντηση σε αυτή την ερώτηση; Με περιπτώσεις και παραδείγματα; Αρχίζοντας από τα τρένα ICE και προχωρώντας σε άλλα, βιομηχανικά και μη, είδη; Η ιστοσελίδα για τέτοιες απορίες είναι εδώ: Stiftung Warentest.

Χώρια που _είναι_ γερμανικό προϊόν, η ΕΚΤ κάπου στη Φρανκφούρτη δεν βρίσκεται;


----------



## Zazula (May 24, 2013)

Ε ναι, εννοούσα ότι σε αυτό η τευτονική (φερόμενη ως ) προσήλωση στην ποιότητα απέτυχε. Αλλά προφανώς έχει αποτύχει και αλλού. ;)


----------



## Zann (May 24, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Αντί να βγάλουν χαρτονόμισμα των δύο και του ενός ευρώ, έστω και τώρα, κατόπιν εορτής...
> Ό,τι να ναι!



Συμφωνώ απολύτως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αλλά προφανώς έχει αποτύχει και αλλού. ;)


Το μεγαλύτερο τευτονικό (μάλλον πρωσικό, καλύτερα) epic fail της τελευταίας εικοσαετίας: Berlin Brandenburg Airport (Στην Ελλάδα θα τους είχαμε γδάρει ζωντανούς. Στη Γερμανία, θα αρχίσει μια τοπική κοινοβουλευτική επιτροπή μια έρευνα, από βδομάδα...)

Το πιο πρόσφατο epic fail (που θα σε συγκινήσει και λόγω ειδικότητας): EuroHawk

και άλλα, ων ουκ έστιν αριθμός...



bernardina said:


> Αντί να βγάλουν χαρτονόμισμα των δύο και του ενός ευρώ, έστω και τώρα, κατόπιν εορτής...


Μετά από 13 χρόνια ευρώ, με 3% πληθωρισμό, η πραγματική, αγοραστική αξία του 1 ευρώ είναι περίπου όσο εκείνου του τελευταίου 200άρικου (ενός πορτοκαλόχρωμου :) παλιόχαρτου).

Στην πραγματικότητα, το κόστος από την έκδοση τόσο χαμηλού χαρτονομίσματος (και την τακτική του ανανέωση λόγω φθοράς) είναι τόσο μεγάλο που το κάνει εντελώς ασύμφορο. Γι' αυτό προσπαθούν στις ΗΠΑ εδώ και χρόνια να επιβάλουν το κέρμα, αλλά εκεί η δύναμη της συνήθειας είναι τεράστια.

Στην πραγματικότητα, ακόμη και το πεντάευρο οριακά αξίζει (από αγοραστική αξία) τον κόπο να είναι χαρτονόμισμα (ιδίως με τόσα χαρακτηριστικά ασφαλείας).


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2013)

Zazula said:


> αλλά απέτυχε παραγωδώς


Στο εξής θα έχουμε όρο για την παταγώδη αποτυχία σε παραγωγικά θέματα. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αρκεί;



Όχι, αυτό είναι δικαιολογία, όχι λογικός λόγος. Γιατί το ερώτημα που δημιουργεί αυτή η απάντηση είναι: "και γιατί χρειαζόταν αυξημένα μέτρα ασφαλείας το πεντάευρω;"

Δηλαδή, ειλικρινά, τι ποσοστό των πλαστών χαρτονομισμάτων είναι πεντάευρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Δηλαδή, εκτιμάς ότι ίσως θα έπρεπε να αλλάξουν μόνο τα ακριβότερα χαρτονομίσματα και να αφήσουν τα παλιότερα όπως ήταν; Να κυκλοφορούν δηλαδή διαρκώς δυο διαφορετικοί τύποι (και όχι μόνο για μια μεταβατική περίοδο); Ενδιαφέρον, δεν λέω, αλλά έχεις υπόψη κάποιο παράδειγμα στον κόσμο όπου συμβαίνει ή συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο (πέρα από τις περιπτώσεις σταδιακής _κατάργησης_ κάποιων χαρτονομισμάτων μικρής αξίας);


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω, δεν έχω υπόψη. Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν επρόκειτο να τα αλλάξουν όλα μονομιάς, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνω ποια είναι η διαφορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2013)

Η διαφορά είναι ότι ξεκίνησαν φυσιολογικά, από το άλφα. Αν ξεκινούσαν π.χ. από το 20ευρο, θα ρωτούσαμε όχι μόνο όσα ρωτάμε σήμερα (εκτός αν πιστεύεις ότι _τότε_ θα ήταν έτοιμα τα μηχανήματα...) αλλά, επιπλέον, και γιατί δεν ξεκίνησαν από το άλφα, με το πεντάευρο, που έχει και μικρή αξία και δεν θα προκαλούσε τόσο πρόβλημα...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 24, 2013)

Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος γι' αυτό, γιατί το πεντάευρω μπορεί να έχει μικρότερη αξία αλλά διακινείται πιο εύκολα και γρήγορα από το 20ευρω, ειδικά σε αυτόματους πωλητές και σχετικά μηχανήματα. Αλλά θα δεχτώ τον προβληματισμό σου και θα σου πω ότι το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο τα προβλήματα που δημιουργήθηκαν αλλά και τα προβλήματα που υποτίθεται ότι θα έλυνε η εισαγωγή των νέων χαρτονομισμάτων, ώστε να πεις ότι υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να τραβάς ταλαιπωρία. Επιπλέον, αν άρχιζαν αντιστρόφως, θα είχαν μεγαλύτερη πίεση να γίνει απρόσκοπτα το πέρασμα στα νέα χαρτονομίσματα, ακριβώς λόγω της μεγαλύτερης ονομαστικής αξίας. Υπόψιν ότι αυτό αφορά το πρόβλημα που θα δημιουργούσε ανά περίπτωση, όχι συνολικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 13, 2014)

Ουπς! Κοιτάξτε ποιος παρουσίασε το νέο, ασφαλές 10ευρο!







(Πηγή)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2014)

Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι τι ακριβώς τούς παίρνει τόσο καιρό στην αλλαγή των χαρτονομισμάτων. Με αυτόν τον ρυθμό, θα δούμε το νέο 500ευρο σε μια δεκαετία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2014)

Πλαστοπροσωπία!


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2014)

Νίκελ, δεν ήξερα ότι έχεις ξαδέρφια σε τέτοια πόστα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2014)

Εν τω μεταξύ παίζει να είναι η μοναδική φωτογραφία του που μοιάζει τόσο πολύ, αν τον δείτε σε άλλες φωτογραφίες είναι σχεδόν στο "καμία σχέση".


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ αναρωτιέμαι τι ακριβώς τούς παίρνει τόσο καιρό στην αλλαγή των χαρτονομισμάτων. Με αυτόν τον ρυθμό, θα δούμε το νέο 500ευρο σε μια δεκαετία.



Γιατί, έχουμε πιθανότητες να δούμε ποτέ 500ευρο; Εκτός αν αρχίσουν να μας πληρώνουν ετησίως... :s:angry:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω για σένα, εγώ είμαι πλούσιος. Έχω δει 500ευρο από κοντά. Μια φορά. Κι έναν καιρό.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2014)

Eγώ σε περνάω Έλλη. Όχι μόνο έχω δει αλλά το είχα στο πορτοφόλι μου για μισή ώρα, όσο με πήρε να πάω να το καταθέσω (με είχαν πληρώσει κάτι χρωστούμενα, 502.34).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά εγώ έχω πληρωθεί πολλάκις με 200ευρα. Τα οποία φυσικά καταλήγουν πάντα στην τράπεζα, γιατί κότερα και λοιπά ψώνια τα κάνω με τσεκ και ο περιπτεράς της γειτονιάς είναι κολλημένος και στριμμένος και εξοργίζεται αδικαιολόγητα με τέτοια χαρτονομίσματα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2014)

Eγώ τα 200ευρα τα δίνω μπουρμπουάρ στα γκαρσόνια. 
Στο περίπτερο πάει ο μπάτλερ για μένα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 13, 2014)

Έχεις τα δίκια σου κι εσύ. Εγώ τούς έχω απολύσει γιατί πλέον δεν βρίσκεις μπάτλερ απόλυτα πιστό και με οξφορδιανή προφορά.


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2014)

...
It's hard to get decent help these days...







ever since we lost Jamesir Bensonmum:






Dick Charleston: How odd.
Jamesir Bensonmum: My father's name, sir.
Dick Charleston: What was your father's name?
Jamesir Bensonmum: Howodd. Howodd Bensonmum.




SBE said:


> Eγώ τα 200ευρα τα δίνω μπουρμπουάρ στα γκαρσόνια.
> Στο περίπτερο πάει ο μπάτλερ για μένα.



Lookshurry! Sheer lookshurry.
And you try to tell the young people of today that, and they won't believe you...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2014)

Έρχεται και το *νέο 10ευρο* (χωρίς κρυάδες αν θα υπάρχει ευρώ μέχρι το φθινόπωρο )...


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

...
Ευρώ μπορεί να υπάρχει, _στην τσέπη μας_ δεν ξέρω. 
Και δεν περνάει πια ούτε το βερεσέ (παρά μόνο σε όσα μας οφείλουν, εκεί περνάει μια χαρά· και δυο τρομάρες, δικές μας), 
ούτε καν τα κουμπιά στα λεωφορεία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2014)

Όπως βλέπω, το καινούργιο δεκάευρο θα έχει και ένα πράσινο κινητό πλαισιάκι μεταβλητού σχήματος και μεγέθους. :)


----------

